# Greg Oden @ 310 lbs



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Just heard Greg Anthony say this on NBA Fastbreak...apparently he was talked to Oden a few days ago...this is awesome..just make sure he is adding strength to the lower body too. He is going to come in right away and be a BEAST on the glass and a BEAST on the defensive end.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

what was shaq during the three-peat?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> what was shaq during the three-peat?


745 lbs!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I have full faith in Bobby Medina and his abilities and judgments. He knows what he is doing with Oden and I am justso impressed with Greg's will and desire to rehab this injury.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

310 ? Seriously ?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Just heard Greg Anthony say this on NBA Fastbreak...apparently he was talked to Oden a few days ago...this is awesome..


The Blazer coaches don't think so. I read somewhere that they are working with Oden to get his weight down.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

i doubt that he's three ten....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm just telling you what I heard..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I really doubt that Greg is 310. Also, I think Bobby Medina, and not Nate McMillan, knows what is good or bad for Oden.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Same, I doubt Oden's 310 and don't think it'd be good for him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i doubt it but if he is, its a bad thing imo. All that weight on an already surgically repaired knee could prove to be problematic. Shaq during the repeat was 300 plus pounds but he didnt really need to be and Phil was always trying to get him to lose weight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

310 is not going to make him "a beast on the glass". Added weight is not going to help him get rebounds. Theres a difference from being solid in the paint and having too much weight to get a good verticle. Hope hes not 310, thats not good news for his knee.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't get how it's a good idea to put on any weight at all during rehab from a surgically repaired knee.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, I was watching ESPN as well "NBA Coast to Coast" to be exact, and they had a huge segment on the Blazers, really really great to see, but yes Indeed he did say that Greg Oden whispered in Anthony's ear that he was up to 310 all muscle... However I am not stoked regarding this either.... I do hope that it all works out for the best... I am SOOOO excited about my blazers and if Oden never gets to play because of poor weight managment that would be a huge waste.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Key things to keep in mind for those saying it's a bad thing. Going into his freshman year Greg was 275 lbs. Towards the tail end of the season to the time he finally had his tonsils removed, Greg had lost nearly 20 lbs from a horrific case of tonsillitis. 

He'll lose weight when he stars his cardio. 

For comparison sake:

Going into his Rookie year:

Dwight Howard: 6'10" 240 lbs
Present Dwight Howard: 6'10" 270 lbs
+30

Going into his freshman year:

Greg Oden: 7'0" 275 lbs
Present Greg Oden: 7'0" 310 lbs of all muscle. 
+35


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love how I keep hearing "all muscle". Is the muscle growing around his knee? Because thats the only reason any of us are worried, because its a lot of weight for a damaged knee, muscle or not.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm guessing the rehab team is well aware of what is appropraite weight and where he needs to be at each stage of this long rehab.

In the mean time, I'm picturing this brick wall planted in the lane. I don't think there are many in the league who are going to want to take to the lane in some slashing, flying shot against Oden. . . it's going to hurt . . . about 310 lbs of hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Whatever... 

he's reportedly going after it pretty hard with the Blazer trainers and I'm sure that a smart guy like Greg is doing what he supposed to be doing... and possibly pulling Greg Anthony's leg for laughs. 

I love it how posters know whats his best weight is though... thats comforting :smile:

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

exactly, we don't know what's best. Medina does. If he's 310 or 270...whatever..we know it's for the best.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Whoa. 310 is enormous if true.. but I highly doubt it.

But I have no worries. He'll be ready to go next season, it's not like he's going to go all Shawn Kemp on us.
Although if you look at videos of Greg over the summer when he did his draft workouts and around draft time, and look at him now, you can see a little weight around his face probably due to not having ran any in almost six months or so.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't know if the report of 310 lbs is accurate. http://www.portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=119973980613987400

According t a story dated January 8th in the Portland Tribune, he's at 290:

"Oden’s rehab from Sept. 13 microfracture knee surgery continues to go smoothly, but those in charge are reluctant to put a timeline on when he will begin running.

Oden is in the weight room every day and doing pool workouts every other day, says Portland trainer Jay Jensen, who with strength and conditioning coach Bobby Medina, is overseeing the 7-footer’s recovery.

“We’re going slow with Greg,” Jensen says. “We’re holding back on the running and pounding. He doesn’t have to be ready to go until November. We’re letting his leg heal, and everything is going good. He has had no setbacks, he works really hard, he does exactly what you ask him to do.

“He has good strength in the knee, full range of motion, no pain, no swelling. We’re just holding him back, concentrating on getting his weight down. He’s conscientious in watching what he eats now. Before, he really wasn’t. The next month, that’s what we’ll concentrate on more than anything. I’m just trying to get (the weight loss) started so he doesn’t have so far to go when he’s ready to play.”

Oden, whose upper body strength has improved dramatically since the summer, is still near 290 pounds, “but I’m losing. My weight’s still up there, but I’m doing Pilates twice a week now, and that’s helping a lot.”

Oden admits it’s been difficult to sit out and watch his teammates play, “but it’s not that bad,” he says. “I’m still in the loop with everything.”


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope and think it'd be better for him, if he stays under 290'.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Commentators say LeBron James is 6-8 270 and looks pretty strong. If Greg Oden is 7-0 310 he looks way stronger than LeBron James, in definition and size. There turning him into a superhuman.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> Commentators say LeBron James is 6-8 270 and looks pretty strong. If Greg Oden is 7-0 310 he looks way stronger than LeBron James, in definition and size. There turning him into a superhuman.


Isn't Lebron 250, 260 at most?


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Isn't Lebron 250, 260 at most?


I said commentators say. His profile has said 250 for a while.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I had no idea Lebron was 250. That's ridiculous. I knew he was heavy but not that heavy. If he's more than 250... wow!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

First off, people must remember the media called Charles Barkley 6'7-6'8 during his glory years, when he was 6'4. What does this mean? Anyone calling Oden 310 is insane, lying or on far too much LSD-25. This weight is absurd. He was 265-275 coming out of college. That means to be 310 he gained 35lbs of muscle...AT LEAST!!! Nonsense. He certainly has gained some muscle, but to think for a second he is this large makes me naucious. 

It certainly must be a joke or a case of minor elephantitus.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> First off, people must remember the media called Charles Barkley 6'7-6'8 during his glory years, when he was 6'4. What does this mean? Anyone calling Oden 310 is insane, lying or on far too much LSD-25. This weight is absurd. He was 265-275 coming out of college. That means to be 310 he gained 35lbs of muscle...AT LEAST!!! Nonsense. He certainly has gained some muscle, but to think for a second he is this large makes me naucious.
> 
> It certainly must be a joke or a case of minor elephantitus.


People said Patrick Ewing was 7'0" as well. When he was really 6'9" at the most. Exaggerating height and weight in sports has been commonplace for years.

If Oden does weigh 310lbs, thats a very deceptive 310.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I am sure he'll lose a lot of that weight when he's able to start running again. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> exactly, we don't know what's best. Medina does. If he's 310 or 270...whatever..we know it's for the best.


Money shot.

They know what they are doing. WE DON'T.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

post #9 noted that that Medina would know more than we or the media.

I think a big problem with comparing him to Shaq is, Shaq was turning into a tub a goo.

He'd take almost half the season to get into shape, because he wasn't exactly diligent during the off season. There's a reason he earned the nickname "company time".


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

While a big part of me agrees that it would be better for GO's knees if he were to keep his weight down, there are many more factors to consider.

1) He is a young man and is going to fill out regardless. I would rather have him filling out with metabolizing muscle than Shaq/Zach bulk. Even if he wasn't working out and just focussed on staying lean, he would likely still gain weight over the next several years.

2) His knees shouldn't be the only concern. Many NBA big men have problems with their backs. By developing a stronger core (Pilates, etc.) Greg is reducing his risk of back injury. I have no doubt that some of his weight/muscle gain is in his core.

3) A big center like him will take a lot of pounding and abuse in the post. The muscle mass and strength will help keep protect him from shoulder, etc. injuries.

My biggest concern with his muscle gain is that he doesn't lose shooting touch--which wasn't exactly his strong suit anyway.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

I hope I can post this link (it's a clip from a little TNT segment on his pool rehab) so you can get there but this should answer everyone's questions about whether or not Greg is gaining too much weight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvp2rZajN_w&feature=related

The guy has an amazing body, he doesn't look like he has excessive muscle (like a weightlifter) and he doesn't look like he has an ounce of fat on him either.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Spud147 said:


> I hope I can post this link (it's a clip from a little TNT segment on his pool rehab) so you can get there but this should answer everyone's questions about whether or not Greg is gaining too much weight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvp2rZajN_w&feature=related
> 
> The guy has an amazing body, he doesn't look like he has excessive muscle (like a weightlifter) and he doesn't look like he has an ounce of fat on him either.


I was glad to see is that his quads are looking big. I always thought it looked like he gained well on top, but had chicken legs. He looks pretty balanced to me.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Reep said:


> I was glad to see is that his quads are looking big. I always thought it looked like he gained well on top, but had chicken legs. He looks pretty balanced to me.


Can you believe he looks like that at 19?!? I was watching a little bit of a Detroit game the other night and noticed that Rasheed's arms are still kind of wimpy looking. He's been a professional athlete for many years and he's over 30 now and they still aren't cut. Greg is amazing, he's literally still a teenager (or is he 20 now?)... he really is a freak of nature (in a good way).


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Anyone notice the Olive blog entry this week about "little" Oden? He plays football, not basketball, but at 6'8" and 295 lbs, he's being recruited as either an offensive lineman or tight end. (OSU is near the top of his short list.) I haven't seen pictures of him, but that sort of size in the family tells me that Greg is easily capable of adding a lot of bulk to his already imposing frame.

Dan


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg Oden - the gift that keeps on giving. First he comes to be the franchise player for the Blazers, and now he's giving the Beavs a leg up in the recruiting battle over his little brother. You can't help but love that! :clap2:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

dkap said:


> Anyone notice the Olive blog entry this week about "little" Oden? He plays football, not basketball, but at 6'8" and 295 lbs, he's being recruited as either an offensive lineman or tight end. (OSU is near the top of his short list.) I haven't seen pictures of him, but that sort of size in the family tells me that Greg is easily capable of adding a lot of bulk to his already imposing frame.
> 
> Dan


It sure would be cool to see Greg's little brother as a BEAVER!


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

The other thing in the Portland Tribune article was that Greg has begun eating better, hadn't been doing that very well and once he starts running they expect his weight to drop. Sculpted, strong and fast come 11/08. A bigger, faster Karl Malone circa 1985. No one will be taking a charge on Greg either.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Beavs are recruiting the kid as a tight end. Can you imagine a 295 pound tight end? Yikes.

-Pop


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> It sure would be cool to see Greg's little brother as a BEAVER!


Gregs bothers name is Beaver? What an awfull name to name a kid:cheers:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I think that is his brother, I took that pic at his welcome party... I could be wrong though.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

DucRider said:


> Karl Malone


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/10YbDjzk4js&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/10YbDjzk4js&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

sabas4mvp said:


> I think that is his brother, I took that pic at his welcome party... I could be wrong though.


I really don't think that is his brother. Unless they got different dads. Greg is much darker. Most brothers that have the same parents aren't completely different skin colors...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Spud147 said:


> Can you believe he looks like that at 19?!? I was watching a little bit of a Detroit game the other night and noticed that Rasheed's arms are still kind of wimpy looking. He's been a professional athlete for many years and he's over 30 now and they still aren't cut. Greg is amazing, he's literally still a teenager (or is he 20 now?)... he really is a freak of nature (in a good way).


Let's just say Sheed isn't the gymaholic. He rarely lifted weights in Portland, and usually just got by with the requirements if I remember.

To him, as long as they CTC baby!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Resume said:


> I really don't think that is his brother. Unless they got different dads. Greg is much darker. Most brothers that have the same parents aren't completely different skin colors...


im pretty sure he was introduced as GO's brother... could be a cousin or entourage member.


----------

